# How to configure DHCP Client on install?



## siegfried01 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm running virtual box 4.0.4 on windows 7/64bits to install FreeBSD 8.1/64bits.

The installation procedure (/usr/sbin/sysinstall) asks me if I want to configure DHCP. When I say yes, it asked me a bunch of stuff I don't know how to answer because my linksys router is my DHCP server and I want my FreeBSD to be a DHCP client.

My router is putting me on the subnet 192.168.1.1/24. How do I configure the DHCP client so it will get it's own mask, gateway address and IP address from my linksys router?

Thanks!
siegfried


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 4, 2011)

The DHCP information the installer shows is what it got from your DHCP server.  Fill in the Host field if needed, the rest should already be filled in.


----------



## siegfried01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*What to put from host field?*

What do I put for the host field? Do I just make up a name?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes.  I think the hostname will even be filled in if the DHCP server has a fixed address and DNS setting for that host.  But most are just dynamic, and you can give it a somewhat-descriptive name of your choice.


----------



## matto25 (Mar 9, 2011)

You really should be able to leave it blank possibly.. If not just put FreeBSD or something


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2011)

matto25 said:
			
		

> You really should be able to leave it blank possibly..


Yes, you can but I really advise setting a proper hostname.

If you're not that creative, use character names from your favorite book. That's what I do, all my machines have names taken from Neuromancer.


----------

